# Tyronn Lue



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Is one of the most overrated players in the NBA without question. He has never be a leader at the PG position and really hasn't done a thing besides go along for the ride with the Lakers and win a few titles. He is a bad PG and in my opinion a very overrated player. Every year when he gets a new contract teams just love to say, hey we got our PG now, we have Tyronn Lue. Sad part is he has never proven to be a winner. Goes on Washington, the team thinks they have their PG for the future, they were wrong. Now on Orlando, the team lets go Armstrong and feels they have a younger version of him, but it is not turning out that way. Lue is not a leader and it is almost sad having him as a starting PG in the NBA. Sure the kid has talent but he has not won and has not proven he can lead a team from the PG position. But not doubt when his contract is up some team will get sign him and really believe they got a steal.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

One has to be highly praised before they can be considered overrated.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

He was never really good in the first place. Hes not overrated and not underrated.


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

whos tyrone lue ??  
the last name "LUE" is a chinese lastname, is the person chinese ?? or maybe have partial chinese background
who is he ?? is he a good player ??


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

Tyronn Lue has made millions of dollars on the premise that he can run as fast as Allen Iverson. He was touted as the 'Iverson' stopper in the playofffs that one year and has been making money off of those 5 games ever since. 

Some may say you need to be highly praised before you can be over rated. But no, you just need to be praise more than you deserve. So, if you are dreadful, but people call you ok, you are overrated. Tyronn Lue is overrated. 

And sorry, KIMCHI, I don't know his background.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I think he's half asian.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KIMCHI</b>!
> whos tyrone lue ??
> the last name "LUE" is a chinese lastname, is the person chinese ?? or maybe have partial chinese background
> who is he ?? is he a good player ??


He plays basketball, so he's stupid anyways. 

Right...?


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

How in the Hell can Lue be overated when he hasn't been rated at all. Lue is having a career year So far averaging 14ppg. So it's not like he sucks.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Phil Jackson knew how to use Lue qualities. He can be usefull if used the right way, but he won't be an answer to a team, he isn't a leader, just a role player.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Lue is a solid player, but not as the starting PG on a good team. He's a nice backup PG and a good role player, but that's it.


----------



## Luedacris (Oct 12, 2003)

Tyronn Lue IS a very good player. But he never wanted or should be a leader. The Lakers had Kobe and Shaq, the Wizards Jordan and the Magic have McGrady and Howard. He plays exactly that what the Magic expected him to play. He is not a 20ppg an 7apg player but nobody expected him to be that. In the future he can perhaps develop into somebody like that and that is what the Magic hope. Now he is only a talented, young point guard and is surely not overrated.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> How in the Hell can Lue be overated when he hasn't been rated at all. Lue is having a career year So far averaging 14ppg. So it's not like he sucks.





> Lue is a solid player, but not as the starting PG on a good team. He's a nice backup PG and a good role player, but that's it.


 Exactly, Washington thought he could be a starter, Orlando also thought he could be a starting PG and the fact is he is not a good starting PG to have. Sure he puts up stats but the only stat that counts in the W/L stat. Orlando and Washington made the mistake of thinking he can lead a basketball team. I say he is overrated because even with the preception he can lead he obviously can't. Proof of that being Orlando's present record. So when will NBA teams realize having Tyronn Lue your starting PG is a bad thing?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KIMCHI</b>!
> whos tyrone lue ??
> the last name "LUE" is a chinese lastname, is the person chinese ?? or maybe have partial chinese background
> who is he ?? is he a good player ??


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...20714.htmlstory?coll=orl-sports-utility-magic


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Tyronn Lue Overrated? I'll take that.

For what he has accomplished he should be no more hyped then say Emanual Davis.


----------

